Ask HN: How do you deal with procrastination? - yoda_yoda
======
sdan
[https://pmarchive.com/guide_to_personal_productivity.html](https://pmarchive.com/guide_to_personal_productivity.html)

------
bloak
I don't know. What's the opposite of "immediately"?

------
smacktoward
Slowly.

